

Uber CEO Throws Uber Executive Under the Bus for the Company's Latest Face-Plant - stefap2
http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-ceo-aplogizes-for-emil-michaels-journalism-comment-2014-11

======
darkstar999
With a 14-part tweet. I will never understand twitter.

